# ** Prayer request for the Birthday Girl **



## BuckHunter31 (May 14, 2013)

My daughter turned one on Mothers Day. Though she was sick she was the happiest little girl ever with her family and friends around. That night she developed a terrible case of croup which my wife and I have never dealt with in our own children. She had fallen asleep around 8 that night and woke up around midnight fighting to breathe. We ended up in the hospital which is where we remain. After numerous shots and breathing treatments her airway is still showing signs of obstruction. Please pray that she will respond well to her treatment and have a speedy recovery. She's a fighter like her momma but it's taking its toll. Lift her up. Thank you GON family


----------



## Nugefan (May 14, 2013)

Bless her lil heart ...

my thoughts and prayers are with her and the family ...


----------



## BuckHunter31 (May 14, 2013)

Thank you very much


----------



## Nugefan (May 14, 2013)

BuckHunter31 said:


> Thank you very much



your so welcome ..

what hospital y'all in ???


----------



## win280 (May 14, 2013)

Prayers for your little one.


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Steve Thompson (May 14, 2013)

Prayer sent. She's a sweetie!
Bet the doctor advised you to use a humidifier. My son had the same at her age, scarry.


----------



## stringmusic (May 14, 2013)

Prayer for her and your family.

I could imagine how that would be extremely tough to deal with.


----------



## BuckHunter31 (May 14, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> your so welcome ..
> 
> what hospital y'all in ???



We are at NEGMC. 

Thank you everyone for your support and prayers. We did use the humidifier the night she started getting croup. It didn't help much. I put her head in the freezer, took her outside in the night air. No change. It is scary that's for sure. I work at the FD and see kids with croup all the time but it's different when it's your own. Thank you again everyone.


----------



## dwhee87 (May 14, 2013)

Keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 14, 2013)

My Prayers are being sent for your entire family and especially your little birthday girl.  I sure hope that she will get well and back to normal really soon.


----------



## BuckHunter31 (May 14, 2013)

Thank y'all so very much!!


----------



## BuckHunter31 (May 14, 2013)

Update: Breathing treatments are starting to help. She still has some stridor and wheezing going on but nothing like it was. Keep praying if you will.


----------



## StriperAddict (May 14, 2013)

Prayers sent for your precious 'lil one


----------



## hoytshooter151 (May 14, 2013)

Praying for health and peace. What a beautiful little girl


----------



## georgia357 (May 15, 2013)

Prayers sent, glad to hear that she is improving.


----------



## Nugefan (May 15, 2013)

hows lil bit doing this AM ???

hopefully on the mend ...


----------



## sniper22 (May 15, 2013)

Prayers lifted for your precious miracle. God is with you.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 15, 2013)

BuckHunter31 said:


> but it's different when it's your own.



Until you're a parent, you never understand the love a parent has for their child.

Prayers sent for your daughter...and your family.  May the Lord give you all the strength to get through this.


----------



## Jasper (May 15, 2013)

Prayers sent!


----------



## BuckHunter31 (May 15, 2013)

Thank you all so very much for your support and prayers. Y'all are a blessing.

Baby is sleeping on momma right now. She had a rough night. Her HR dropped into the mid 40s for no apparent reason a few times. She is hooked up to a cardiac monitor at the moment and we are waiting to hear back from the cardiologist. She is exhuasted and is still showing signs of stridor and airway obstruction. We continue to pray for strength and for our baby girl to have a speedy recover.


----------



## CAL90 (May 15, 2013)

Prayers for the baby and family.


----------



## speedcop (May 15, 2013)

our prayers for all of you!


----------



## Paymaster (May 15, 2013)

Sorry I am late to this. My Prayers are added.


----------



## BuckHunter31 (May 15, 2013)

I cannot thank each of you enough! She has responded exceptingnally well today to all her treatment. She got her appetite back and fever is gone. Cardiologist cleared her. He said her EKG looked great with nothing that stood out. Doctor said we will be going home today!! 

Though she still is croupy and has stridor when she cries or coughs, they are going to release her with continued treatment at home with a nebulizer. My wife is a RN at the hospital and the doctor felt comfortable releasing her even though she still is having mild episodes. We feel she will recover much faster at home in her own crib where she can get more than an hour of sleep without someone poking and prying on her. 

Thank everyone again for all the support and prayers. It means a lot to us.


----------



## BuckHunter31 (May 15, 2013)

Happy girl going home!!


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2013)

You can tell she feels better too!


----------



## stringmusic (May 15, 2013)

BuckHunter31 said:


> Happy girl going home!!



Awsome man! I'm glad she is feeling better! Praise the LORD!


----------



## BuckHunter31 (May 15, 2013)

You got that right! To Him be the glory! Broke my heart seeing her like that. The panic in her eyes when she was trying to catch her breath shook me up. I am truly grateful for her well being. Praise Him.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 15, 2013)

Buckhunter,

I had a very long day today beginning at 4 AM this morning.  It involved lots of frustration and physical labor in helping take care of one of my customer's needs today.  My back is hurting like crazy BUT then I realized that I really don't have any problems at all in comparison to what your family is going through right now with your absolutely beautiful little girl.

I don't mind telling that after reading your latest update, there are tears rolling down my face but they are tears of joy for your family.  GOD is indeed GOOD.  Thank you for the update and I will continue to send up Prayers for your entire family.


----------



## BuckHunter31 (May 15, 2013)

The Lord works in mysterious ways. I have no clue why my daughter had to endure such a terrible 3 days but we keep our trust in Him and press on. Though my wife is a nurse at that hospital, she was falling apart seeing her baby struggle with such a simple task as taking a breath. I remained by her side and comforted her along with our child. When we got home today, she asked me how I had managed to be so strong throughout the entire process. My only answer was simple... God was in control, I was just being His rock for you  She gets it and is stronger in faith than myself I like to believe, but I have always been her strong side and her my better side. 

The baby is doing very well now. We got home and bathed her. 3 days in the hospital without a bath makes for one sticky baby. She ate a good supper and was expectedly exhausted. Never seen her so happy to sleep in her crib. Got the humidifier going and the music playing. She is out like a light! We will give her her steroid treatment tonight while she sleeps by blow by through a nebulizer. We will just have to keep a lose eye on her for the next week or so. Thanks to everyone again for ALL your thoughts, prayers and support. We are a firm believer that prayer works! It was truly a blessing.


----------



## BuckHunter31 (May 15, 2013)

One more pic of sleeping beauty  

She is happy happy happy 

God bless each of you and thank y'all so very much once again. It is truly appreciated!


----------



## sniper22 (May 17, 2013)

If you ever need a sitter, she's welcome here. My to little girls would have a blast. 
No matter what happens in the future always remember, 
PUSH
P-Pray
U-Until
S-Something 
H-Happens


----------



## Nugefan (May 17, 2013)

so glad she's home and doing better .....


----------



## turk2di (May 24, 2013)

Great to read all is going better!


----------



## Ronnie T (May 25, 2013)

So thankful that she's well now.
.


----------

